# Gaggia classic - no crema



## Mark c (May 8, 2015)

I have a gaggia classic and it stopped working , there appeared to be no pressure. We removedthe solenoid valve, cleaned and descaled it. It now makes a coffee but there is no crema produced so we think the pressure is still too low.

The machine is about 8 years old and we live in Glossop, manchester. Can anyone offer any advise please?


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

You could borrow one of the pressure gauge portafilter a doing the rounds on the 'Pay It Forward' section of the Forum. Would be a good idea on any case, because the factory pressure setting isn't ideal


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presuming its a bean you are familiar with , and that has made an acceptable drink before ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

HOW DOES IT taste?


----------



## Mark c (May 8, 2015)

thanks all. is our regular coffee that we are using (machine is about 10 years old). the coffee tastes ok - a little bitter perhaps.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What is your regular coffee?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

are you using a pressurised basket ? If so is the perfect crema device in place ?


----------



## Mark c (May 8, 2015)

we have always used Lavazza Rosso (ready ground).

we are only using the standard double basket - never had the perfect crema device


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

has the basket got only one hole *on the underneath* or multiple holes ? They come with a pressurised basket as standard which requires the use of the perfect crema device


----------



## Mark c (May 8, 2015)

it has multiple small holes - but has always produced a good crema.

if i run the machine without any coffee in then it produces a reasonable (but not brilliant) drip from the group handle/espresso spout


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

I had that issue when the thermostat became faulty


----------



## Mark c (May 8, 2015)

have been debating whether to get the local gaggia repairman in - think this may be the way forward so I can start getting a good cup of coffee again!


----------

